# Paracord uses



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

So how many have made paracord bracelets and such with intent for survival uses? 
I saw one the other night on youtube where the guy had wove 2 fishing hooks, split shots and mono line into his bracelet. Another wove fire starting materials like a magnesium bar and tinder into the bracelet.

There has to be some great uses and combos out there so what have you made?


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have made quite a few of the bracelets. I have made key chains for myself and my wife so they are on hand at all times. And I replaced my wrist strap on my bow with one. My next move is to make a gun sling but that will take a lot of cord and time. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

What are you going to use the paracord for? That's what I keep wondering.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

It's a question of preparedness....


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

STEINFISHSKI said:


> What are you going to use the paracord for? That's what I keep wondering.


You use the cord for a multitude of things you may need a thin strong rope for in a survival situation. Shelter const, tourniquet, pack lashing, fire starter material, etc etc. 

I was looking for creative ways of combining the cord with everyday uses which then are useful in a SHTF scenario 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heres a great link too many ideas. A very educational survival site.

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=134889


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is my latest paracord project.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I used black paracord as a trip wire to catch a burglar.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Feb 5, 2012)

I used para-cord 283 times it saved my life and only tangled up 6 times. Used it to tie my m16 to me at night and on patrols. Tied it to my ranger buddy so he could walk and I could sleep and follow. Also snares and perimeter warning with a loose knot a few waitaminute thistle on staid on the intruder. When you see the end up the trail get ready for a close ambush. Tie it to an arrow and shoot monkeys instead of dinner running away it sets and tries to push the cord back in the wound. It thinks it is its intestines wait a few and dinner is served. I have carried it for 40 years still do and my kids also. A good knife and para-cord we can do well in the wild let alone in the suburbs
.


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Zipper pulls on all my cold weather gear guitar straps gun straps breakaway lanyards bracelets n always carry an extra 50' hank in the fishin vest, backpack and hunting gear. Never thought about weaving in extra gear... used every color imaginable for flies. Floss bodies woven or wrapped dubbed heads synthetic winging even use the core as tread to tie. Use the outer sheath melt one end shut fill with splitshot melt other end n uve got slinky sinkers. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Mvillecowboy said:


> Here is my latest paracord project.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's a great way to give yourself better grip on a axe or knife and then be able to use the cord if needed. I've wrapped my deer knife and also a couple of others I use in the field. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Fatdaddy said:


> Used it to tie my m16 to me at night...
> .


So you publically admit to sleeping on watch huh trooper? Only reason to do this is so someone doesn't crawl up and steal your weapon while you're dreaming of Jody and your girl! Only happens when you or your buddy are both asleep. 

Two foot of paracord with three overhand knots and 13 beads tied between the bottom two knots in two groups of four and nine makes a great pace counter to keep up with how many meters you've walked. I use them for counting fish in the boat now. It will keep a count up to 50 fish and if someone ticks you off bad in the boat it will still make a great garotte if you can't get to a pike leader quick enough.....


----------



## Fatdaddy (Feb 5, 2012)

Well cant say that I haven't. But it sure came in handy unassing a A.O. several times. Observation Only Sucks and in thick brush not easy to see slide slowely to the rear. Just made a nice fly with a piece of cord. Run a hook in the middle tie and pull the inner lines to be streamers. Thinking of bluegills on the beds.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I guess I could see tying your weapon to you in the jungle at night. Its easy to walk over a small cliff and drop it when you crack your head on a tree on the way down the hill....

.....everyone's thinking of bluegills on the beds! I'd take a couple suspended in deep water at this point.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Here are a couple uses. I make these. Email me if you're interested.










































fr3db3ar at gmail dot com


----------

